# HGVC 2007 Maint fees



## CaliDave (Nov 3, 2006)

All figures include operating Fee and reserves 
(property tax not included which is approx $35-$45 for each week)

Flamingo Vegas
1bd - $560.03
2bd - $607.23

Karen Ave, Vegas
Studio - $256.80
1Bd - $426.76
2bd - $595.32

Strip - Vegas
1bd - $408.00
2bd - $570.49
3bd - $726.20

I wonder why the Flamingo 1bd is so much more than the other 2 properties?
I would still prefer to own Flamingo, I think its the best T/S in Vegas. 
I wasn't sold on the new property at first, but have since stayed a couple more times. Its spectacular and will only get better as that end of Vegas gets modernized. 

The studio MF's are really inexpensive. I don't think I've ever seen an HGVC Vegas Studio for sale.


----------



## loosefeet (Nov 5, 2006)

Thanks for the info--just what I was looking for.  We just stayed at the Hilton on the Strip, by Circus, Circus on a trade.  After our trade, we're looking again at buying a Hilton--and perhaps at Las Vegas.  Unfortunately I didn't check out the other Hiltons.  Which do you think will be more "desirable?"  I read the Flamingo was noisy, and it got some bad reviews.  What do you like about it?


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Flamingo has a fantastic location, right in the heart of the strip. Also VERY easy access to the monorail. 
Flamingo has access to the Flamingo hotel pool, which is one of the best in Vegas. 

There is some noise in the summer months. Basically pool parties that go from 10am to 6pm

I haven't really seen amy bad reviews.

Either way, points are points with Hilton and you'll be fine buying at any of the resorts.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 9, 2006)

Like Dave said, if you want to be in the "heart of the action" center Strip then you really can't beat the Flamingo location.

But if you are looking for more of a "private club" location, that provides easy driving access to the rest of Las Vegas, then look at the club on Karen (HGVC @the LV Hilton).


----------



## biswassb (Nov 9, 2006)

.......................................................


----------



## StuckinChicago (Nov 9, 2006)

ricoba said:
			
		

> Like Dave said, if you want to be in the "heart of the action" center Strip then you really can't beat the Flamingo location.
> 
> But if you are looking for more of a "private club" location, that provides easy driving access to the rest of Las Vegas, then look at the club on Karen (HGVC @the LV Hilton).



We just returned from the SEMA show in Vegas last week. Since I was there for work for the convention, my DH and I had an opportunity to go and take a look at all 3 Vegas locations. Here's my thoughts:

--*Karen Ave (HGVC @ LV Hilton) *was our first stop. We took the monorail from MGM Grand and had a short walk to the door of the building. Compared to all the other monstrous buildings in Vegas, it is pretty small. We walked in the door and EVERY single Hilton employee turned to us and said Hello (there's that nice customer service I keep hearing about). I asked the lead desk manager if we could see a room and he said, no problem. He promptly took us up to look at a 2BR (very, very nice, by the way) and then showed us the pool and some of the other amenities. He was extremely helpful and pleasant and gave us a nice little tour. Although I really liked the property, I wasn't too thrilled with the location being so far north on the strip and also off of the main strip. Being SO close to the monorail is a definite plus though. I also think this would be a good location if you were planning on doing some sight seeing in Vegas (Grand Canyon, etc.) and didn't want to spend all your time in the casinos. What impressed me most was the beautiful rooms and how nice everyone was.

--We decided to walk over to the *Hilton on the Strip *next. It was about a 20 minute walk straight West, which was not too bad. In fact, you can see the buildings from the Karen location. We walked in the lobby and I was even more impressed. Wow, what a beautiful lobby. Again, several people turned to us and said Hello. Unfortunately, I had to get back to work and we didn't have time to look at a room. And when we asked, we got absolutely no pressure to sign up for a sales tour at a later date. Although this is a stunningly gorgeous property, it is way too far up the Strip for me. I like being where the action is, and some day, when this end of the Strip is built up more, I will definitely be staying there. But for now, it is just too far away for me. It is nowhere near the monorail, so you would absolutely have to have a car when staying here. But for those of you that have had a chance to drive on Las Vegas Blvd. lately - trust me - you DO NOT want to have a car in Vegas except for excursions and tours off the strip. The traffic on that road is unbelievable!!! And parking in the casinos - although it is free - is still a joke!

--So then we decided to check out the *Flamingo *property. I was really unsure of what I was going to see since I had heard that it was older and alittle run down and just not quite as nice as the newer properties. Also, I had heard the noise was an issue. Well, I can honestly say that after walking past that fantastic Flamingo pool and stepping one foot in the door, all my fears were put to rest. The head manager immediately greeted us, and we explained that we were just wanting to take a quick look around and maybe see a room. He said no problem and took us straight up to a room. He confirmed that the budget has been approved to start the overhaul of the rooms, and as of this past week, they were trying to decide the timeframe of when the refurbishment would begin (definitely within the next year). When I saw the room, I can say that yes, they may not be quite a nice as the other two properties, but they are nowhere near as bad as I was expecting. These are still some very, very nice rooms. Once they are refurbished, they will all have plasma TVs, new furniture, countertops, etc. I questioned him about the noise issue and he said that the Flamingo Hotel puts a DJ out by the pool in the evening that can get kind of loud, but he is done playing at 8pm. Here I was thinking this loud music carried on until all hours of the night, but he assured us it was done by 8pm each night. That's a relief! When you are on Vegas time, 8pm is nothing, if you know what I mean!!   This is absolutely in THE best location and you are in the heart of everything. Not only that, but you are just a few steps away from the monorail which is very cool.

So after touring all 3 locations, I'll bet you can guess which one I'll be staying at next time I go to Vegas - the Flamingo - by a LONG shot. There is simply not even any question on the matter. But again, this is just my opinion and is based solely on the fact that I go to Vegas to gamble, be crazy and get no sleep. I'm not there to relax and get away from the hustle and bustle. So the Flamingo location is where I would want to be.

Did anyone else happen to catch the Motley Crue & Aerosmith concert at MGM Grand last Saturday night?? We were there in the 5th row center and it was AWESOME!! :whoopie:


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 9, 2006)

Cathy,

Great mini review.. I completely agree.

When we take the kids on rare occasion. We stay on Karen. 
Access to the Hilton hotel is easy and its a very nice property. 
Unlike Circus Circus or Sahara. 

One problem you'll have.. everyone else things the same way and Flamingo books up FAST. 

I'm not sure if you saw an actual Flamingo room or the model on the 2nd floor. In tlaking with the GM, the rooms will not be remodeled similar to the model. Those models have been redone to be similar to the New Strip HGVC, since that is primarily what they sell.


----------



## ricoba (Nov 10, 2006)

Great review Cathy!  Having stayed in all three I agree with your points.

Maybe the moderator or someone in charge could make this mini review a "sticky" since there are always questions about the differences between the 3 Las Vegas HGVC properties.


----------



## tompalm (Nov 10, 2006)

I think your question was about maintenance fees.  The Flamingo is a smaller resort than the other two.  Some of the cost of common areas, and operating expenses are spread over less owners than larger resorts.  Therefore, each owner pays a little more each year.  I had the unforunate experience of being a property manager (managed 10 buildings, or more than 2000 units) for a couple years and did a lot of reserve studies, budgets, financial statements, etc...  Smaller buildings just cost more.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 10, 2006)

I've got my bill for the LV Strip HGVC and it's $688 plus change.

Are you looking at the total MF with everything included or leaving off the RCI membership fee that's rolled into the total MF bill?


----------



## StuckinChicago (Nov 10, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> One problem you'll have.. everyone else thinks the same way and Flamingo books up FAST.
> 
> I'm not sure if you saw an actual Flamingo room or the model on the 2nd floor. In talking with the GM, the rooms will not be remodeled similar to the model. Those models have been redone to be similar to the New Strip HGVC, since that is primarily what they sell.



Yup, you are absolutely right - he did confirm that this one books up fast and is at 94% capacity year round (or something like that). Looks like we'll have to plan for this one far ahead!

Yes, I did see an actual room. He mentioned something about the model, but even he said, "you probably want to see a real room, right?" The model room they have is just like the Strip property and different from the Flamingo rooms. But like I said, I still thought the "real" rooms at Flamingo were very nice. I was pleasantly surprised! All I can confirm on the rehab is what he told me, which was plasma TVs in each room, new furntiure and new countertops. Then I believe he said something like "things like that....." So whatever that means......

Oh, I forgot to mention that while we were there, we also got to see a room at The Polo Towers since my boss had his room there. And all I can say is, NOT impressed. After hearing so many positive reviews of this property, I was expecting the level of Hilton quality and it simply was not there. I was actually quite taken aback when I walked into the room. We both just stood there and looked at each other and said, "well, this was not what I was expecting." Very ugly furniture, no jacuzzi tubs, just kind of blah.....although it is in a fabulous location as well. This would be good for just a place to sleep right in the middle of the action.

Another thing I forgot was that the manager at the Karen location said they are going to be putting in a 4* full service restaurant at the Strip location, with some famous chef (I forget the name). And they are really trying to make it a full service, top-notch location with the restaurant and the whole bit.....good news for HGVC owners!

Hope that helps!


----------



## CaliDave (Nov 11, 2006)

dougp26364 said:
			
		

> I've got my bill for the LV Strip HGVC and it's $688 plus change.
> 
> Are you looking at the total MF with everything included or leaving off the RCI membership fee that's rolled into the total MF bill?



I am not including the RCI membership. 
I think when most people list MF's , they do not list the RCI or II membership fees. (if they belong, which most do)

I have 5 HGVC ownerships and pay one RCI/HGVC membership fee.

I also left off the ARDA voluntary fee


----------



## wrxdoug (Nov 11, 2006)

I have owned two sanibel hgvc timeshares and also pay only one hgvc membership fee.  We now only own shell island which went up only 13.33% in their fees and casa ybel which we used to own and recently sold went up even less ..increase was neglible.   Casa Ybel is also a hotel of sorts and also has cartering for wedding as well as two different timeshare associations my understanding is the one we had own in building F was a lower increase overall then the timehare association in I and J but theirs was still not anywhere as high as hurricane house and sanibel cottages.  Shell Island went up about a $100 from 720 something to now $818.49 which inludes real estate taxes, reserve fee, ad operating fees.  Both casa ybel and shell island paid very little in supplemental fees after the hurricane compared to other resorts in the carolinas as well as caribbean thanks to the assoications foresight in having an adequate reserve fund for these emergencies and a good insuring company.


----------



## dougp26364 (Nov 11, 2006)

CaliDave said:
			
		

> I am not including the RCI membership.
> I think when most people list MF's , they do not list the RCI or II membership fees. (if they belong, which most do)
> 
> I have 5 HGVC ownerships and pay one RCI/HGVC membership fee.
> ...



If? Is it possible to opt out of RCI and save those $$? I was under the impression it wasn't an option to not belong to RCI through HGVC.


----------



## short (Nov 11, 2006)

*Walking from the Strip location?*

Could anyone tell me approx. how far it is to walk from the Strip location to the casinos heading south.  In particular I am interested in HGVC strip to Ceasers when I go to see Celine.  Is possible to walk or would we need a taxi?

Short


----------



## ricoba (Nov 11, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me approx. how far it is to walk from the Strip location to the casinos heading south.  In particular I am interested in HGVC strip to Ceasers when I go to see Celine.  Is possible to walk or would we need a taxi?
> 
> Short



It's possible to walk, but I recommend that you take a cab or the Deuce (double decker bus).  Las Vegas blocks are HUGE and crowded and depends on when you go it may be hot.


----------



## Pronkster (Nov 11, 2006)

There is also a trolly that picks up right at the front door I believe.  I think it is about $2 a ride.  Check with the front desk to find out the schedule and how late it runs.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 12, 2006)

short said:
			
		

> Could anyone tell me approx. how far it is to walk from the Strip location to the casinos heading south.  In particular I am interested in HGVC strip to Ceasers when I go to see Celine.  Is possible to walk or would we need a taxi?
> 
> Short



I just stayed there in September, and did that exact walk.  It was about a 30-40 minute walk, and I walk at a pretty good pace.  If you do walk, be advised that you will have to walk through some construction areas (covered, temporary sidewalks, etc.).

So unless you are wearing comfortable shoes and like to walk, an alternative mode of transportation  might be advised.

Kurt


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 15, 2006)

Getting back to the original topic, does anyone have the 2007 maintenance fees for the Orlando Seaworld property?  Specifically, I am interested in the 3 br. (Platinum 8400 pts.) MFs.  Or maybe someone could post the % increase at that property.

I am looking into buying there, but only have the 2006 MFs right now. Thanks!


----------



## Seth Nock (Nov 15, 2006)

Hi Kurt,
     The total maintenance fees including taxes and RCI fees for an 8400 point Sea World property is about $910 for 2007.


----------



## PigsDad (Nov 15, 2006)

Thanks, Seth!  I suppose I could have just called you, but I suppose someone else might be interested in this info as well.  

It looks like this Orlando property didn't get hit as bad as some of the Florida properties.

Kurt


----------

